# [solved] suche verzweifelt xf86Resources.h

## Treborius

hi, ich kann meinen videodriver wegen dem oben genannten header-file nicht

emergen

fehler ist folgender :

```

emerge  x11-drivers/xf86-video-geode

.

.

configure läuft sauber durch

.

.

libtool: compile:  i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../src/c

im -I../src/gfx -I../src/panel -I../linux_v26 -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include

/xorg -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -DHAVE_GX -DHAVE_LX -DAMD_V4L2_VIDEO -DOPT_ACCEL -

DLINUX_2_6 -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmiss

ing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -DPNL_SUP -march=geode -O

s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-functions -fno-align-la

bels -fno-align-loops -MT geode_driver.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/geode_driver.Tpo -c

geode_driver.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/geode_driver.o

geode_driver.c:45:27: error: xf86Resources.h: No such file or directory

In file included from geode_driver.c:69:

/usr/include/X11/extensions/xf86dgastr.h:1:2: warning: #warning "xf86dgastr.h is

 obsolete and may be removed in the future."

```

geode_driver.c:45:27: error: xf86Resources.h: No such file or directory

kann mir jemand sagen in welchem paket diese datei sein müsste?

in  /usr/include/xorg/ ist sie bei mir jedenfalls nicht

hab schon libXext neu gemergt, nix gebracht, ich kann ja auch nicht equery und konsorten

bemühen

Lösung :

ein :

```

# echo "=x11-drivers/xf86-video-geode-2.11.8 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

hats dann gebracht,

die alte version wird wohl nichtmehr gepflegt,

x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6 bringt den header auch nicht mehr mit

also einfach unmask auf den neuen treiber und gut

danke für eure mühen

gruss Treb

----------

## Finswimmer

x11-base/xorg-server laut dieser Seite: 

http://www.portagefilelist.de/index.php/Special:PFLQuery2

----------

## kernelOfTruth

jupp:

 *Quote:*   

> equery b xf86Resources.h
> 
>  * Searching for xf86Resources.h ... 
> 
> x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r99 (/usr/include/xorg/xf86Resources.h)

 

----------

## Josef.95

Es kommt aber wohl auch mit auf die xorg-server Version mit an,

unter xorg-server-1.8 gibt es die "xf86Resources.h" nicht mehr.

----------

